# Exhibition Homer



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

Some Exhibition homers


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What 's wrong with their beaks? The top one has too short a top beak that doesn't seem to close properly, and the last one has a scissor beak.


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

do not know just recently purchased them I hope to breed them and get more


----------



## ThaoLoft (Feb 28, 2012)

Look like hawks!! i would inbreed it to a Egyptian Swift for the the replica of a HAWK! lol. just saying.


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

WOW, awesome looking birds but I must say I have never seen any like that before. Are they a new breed that someone has been breeding down from show homers?


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

originated in England not so popular with pigeon breeders rare in usa


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

at first glance looks like doe-doe bird to me .lol


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I love those! They remind me of the prehistoric birds


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

Do you have any exhibition homers for sale?


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

No exhibition homers for sale yet


----------

